# Springs or Ranches?



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

A very subjective questin I know, but which gets you more for your money, Springs or Arabian Ranches.

We're aiming for a 4 bed plus guest room and hopefully our budget of around the 190k mark will be adequate; dubizzle etc suggest that there are several of suitable properties for the money but is there a big difference in terms of what you get?

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ranches is better.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

4+guest = 5 bedrooms.

You aren't getting a five bedroom villa in the Springs at any price as the largest villas are the 3 bed + maid. 

The Meadows (right next to the Springs) do have 4 and 5 bedroom villas but not in your price range. You'd need at least 250,000 AED.

4 and 5 bedroom villas in the Ranches are also going to be above your budget.

If you want something that sizeable you'd be better off looking into Al Barsha or an older villa in Jumeira / Umm Suqeim. Victory Heights may have something as well. 



Kinvara said:


> A very subjective questin I know, but which gets you more for your money, Springs or Arabian Ranches.
> 
> We're aiming for a 4 bed plus guest room and hopefully our budget of around the 190k mark will be adequate; dubizzle etc suggest that there are several of suitable properties for the money but is there a big difference in terms of what you get?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> 4+guest = 5 bedrooms.
> 
> You aren't getting a five bedroom villa in the Springs at any price as the largest villas are the 3 bed + maid.
> 
> ...


I didn't think there were five bed in the Ranches either? The largest I ever found was a four bed and the fourth bed could only just fit a single bed........I could be wrong but that was our first choice and we crossed it off very early on.....If I'm wrong I'd love to know .....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The biggest villas can have up to five bedrooms. It won't be Saheel or Savannah or Al Reem but that other cluster whose name escapes me at the moment, on the east side of the golf course. 

Edit: Mirador and Al Mahra are what I was thinking of.

Dubizzle lists a bunch of 4 and 5 bed villas in the Ranches.



lxinuk said:


> I didn't think there were five bed in the Ranches either? The largest I ever found was a four bed and the fourth bed could only just fit a single bed........I could be wrong but that was our first choice and we crossed it off very early on.....If I'm wrong I'd love to know .....


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> The biggest villas can have up to five bedrooms. It won't be Saheel or Savannah or Al Reem but that other cluster whose name escapes me at the moment, on the east side of the golf course.
> 
> Edit: Mirador and Al Mahra are what I was thinking of.
> 
> Dubizzle lists a bunch of 4 and 5 bed villas in the Ranches.


Thank you...I remember now having looked and dismissing them....300k.......Bahahahah....I couldn't justify throwing £52k away each year on rent........I'd rather buy, or do what we are doing, which is living further out, paying half and saving the rest! Nice houses though....


----------



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Lxinuk, if you don't mind me asking, how many beds do you have set where are you

Thanks


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Kinvara said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. Lxinuk, if you don't mind me asking, how many beds do you have set where are you
> 
> Thanks


Happy to reply privately .... You need a couple more posts for me to do this.......where will you be working?


----------



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll be working in business bay


----------



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

And we're yet to finalise schools


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

we are in the ranches,3 bed and maids room where you cant swing a cat,(actually our cat lives in there


----------



## CanuckFam (May 7, 2013)

Actually, there are 5 beds in Saheel and Savanah (both communities have the same type villas) so same floorplans. You can see the floorplans on worldfloorplans dot com
I don't think you can find one for under 200k though.

Type 1E in the Reems or Alma can get you 3 beds plus guestroom (study, which is quite large). You might be able to find one of those for 190k. the 1E has a maids room, study, 3 beds, plus an extra family room on the 2nd floor.

As for which is better, springs or Ranches... I will have to go with Ranches. The houses are larger, more sq ft for your Dhs. Also, the community just seems nicer.

HTH


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you had a look at 'The Villa', you would def find something there with a pool, but there is no shops, nothing, its not finished yet, hence the low prices.
propertyfinder dot com will give you an idea


----------



## cupcake3 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am currently living in The Lakes which is wonderful but expensive so we are looking to relocate to either Springs or Ranches so might be able to give you a fair opinion. I think you will get more for your money in Ranches, the houses and community are nicer but Springs is considered a better location. However now they have opened a new road which mean Ranches is a much shorter drive to emirates living area than it used to be so really theres not a great deal of difference. I havent made my decision yet as I dont move until July so no point finding anything as no landlord will hold any property for 2 months but I think I will probably base my decision on the villa itself as both locations are very nice for family and a sense of community.


----------



## cupcake3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Also if you want 4 or five beds places to look are Barsha, still very good location, you can get a 5 bed for 160 and use the extra 30 to install a swimming pool which most in Barsha dont have.


----------



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments. 

After a bit of a set back apparently the move is back on. If things go to plan my wife and I are flying out this coming Tuesday for a look around before I go for good in Julyand family in August.

I think ranches is our preferred, but we want a guest room so may have to look at other areas as suggested. Also heard motor city may be suitable, anyone any comments on that?


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

cupcake3 said:


> I am currently living in The Lakes which is wonderful but expensive so we are looking to relocate to either Springs or Ranches so might be able to give you a fair opinion. I think you will get more for your money in Ranches, the houses and community are nicer but Springs is considered a better location. However now they have opened a new road which mean Ranches is a much shorter drive to emirates living area than it used to be so really theres not a great deal of difference. I havent made my decision yet as I dont move until July so no point finding anything as no landlord will hold any property for 2 months but I think I will probably base my decision on the villa itself as both locations are very nice for family and a sense of community.


Ranches is about a 10-15 min drive to Mall of the Emirates and about 15 min to Mirdif CIty Centre. But you MUST have a car there for each adult in the household who presumably needs to go places every day.

Although we ultimately decided against a villa (we have no kids, and both wanted to be "close to things" and have quick access to SZR for the commute to Abu Dhabi), I looked at both the Springs and Ranches. Even though both are Emaar developments, which is as close to the gold standard as you get around here, I feel the Ranches area is way nicer and I think will age better than the Springs, which sometimes gives me the impression of becoming a borderline slum on certain blocks (graffiti, badly parked cars, poor conditions of many of the units, etc).

To sidetrack the discussion a bit, a few friends live in Mirdif, and they have very good values on villas - if you don't mind being in the flight path of DXB airport at certain times. Plus from a commuting perspective it's a little further from DIFC, SZR, Media City, the beach areas, and definitely too far from Abu Dhabi. But if you work in Umm Ramoul, Academic City or the old center of Dubai, a completely different story.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

cupcake3 said:


> I am currently living in The Lakes which is wonderful but expensive so we are looking to relocate to either Springs or Ranches so might be able to give you a fair opinion. I think you will get more for your money in Ranches, the houses and community are nicer but Springs is considered a better location. However now they have opened a new road which mean Ranches is a much shorter drive to emirates living area than it used to be so really theres not a great deal of difference. I havent made my decision yet as I dont move until July so no point finding anything as no landlord will hold any property for 2 months but I think I will probably base my decision on the villa itself as both locations are very nice for family and a sense of community.


Ranches is about a 10-15 min drive to Mall of the Emirates and about 15 min to Mirdif CIty Centre. But you MUST have a car there for each adult in the household who presumably needs to go places every day.

To sidetrack the discussion a bit, a few friends live in Mirdif, and they have very good values on villas - if you don't mind being in the flight path of DXB airport at certain times. Plus from a commuting perspective it's a little further from DIFC, SZR, Media City, the beach areas, and definitely too far from Abu Dhabi. But if you work in Umm Ramoul, Academic City or the old center of Dubai, a completely different story.


----------

